
Show HN: Community Updates for Open-Source Speech-to-Text and Text-to-Speech - ftreml
Following up to the latest discussions on Hackernews together with this awesome community we pushed several updates to Github. Botium Speech Processing is now using way better pre-trained modesl from the Zamia Speech project and has an option to watch a file system folder for running text-to-speech and speech-to-text recipies.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;codeforequity-at&#x2F;botium-speech-processing
======
ftreml
here is the link with the changelog: [https://github.com/codeforequity-
at/botium-speech-processing](https://github.com/codeforequity-at/botium-
speech-processing)

